# my first product for sale on etsy



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

hey everybody just uploaded my first item for sale on etsy and would love some feedback and guidance…

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=40280844


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting work. It seems like a very reasonable price given the materials and time and unique product.


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks jim that is nice to hear it is always difficult figureing out a price structure…


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks good to me. Your photography looks good. You might want to include dimentions of the cuff links. I don't know if it is the same, but when I listed my jewelry pieces it was the comment I got the most. (which reminds me I need to finish fixing that…) 
Anyway, Good luck with your sales.


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks Mrsn i completely forgot to do that but have rectafied the situation and changes have been made, thanks for the heads up


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice picture and nice write up too. I really like how you told about it being recycled wood. The price seems in line for etsy. Good luck.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good and is reasonably priced! Good luck on the sale.


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

Love your 1P cuff links and they are reasonably priced, but I suppose you have to start somewhere.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

The penney link picture will get larger when clicked on and then you can zoom again to really see them. The other cuff link only came up in the same size picture. Try to do the same for the smaller picture.

Think about offering to burn a miniature domino (not the joinery) or side of a dice to the customers choice of numbers. Could be a birthday or special number. You could first drill the eyes a bit and then burn them. Special orders are extra $$.

Steve.


----------



## LisaC (Oct 10, 2009)

The Irish penny links are really neat. I wish I knew someone who wore cuff links!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I wear cuff links, Lisa… cough, cough…little hint… ;-)


----------

